

Help Repeal NY State's Antiquated LLC Publication Requirement  - davidblerner
http://www.davidblerner.com/david_b_lerner/2010/03/help-repeal-ny-states-antiquated-llc-publication-requirement.html
Those of us who have set-up LLC's in NY State know well of the antiquated 'publication requirement' the State still imposes on so many of its entrepreneurs. (In 2007 alone, 50,000 LLC's were formed in NY State!).
======
oogali
A cheap hack in the meantime could be to form in a borough with lower
publication fees (in Brooklyn, the two papers cost ~$350, versus Manhattan's
~$2K), submit your Certificate of Publication, and then 'move' to Manhattan,
and submit your Certificate of Change.

Would that work?

~~~
davidblerner
thanks! perhaps you could also post this on the blog post.... have you
actually tried this?

------
funkdobiest
This is law in many states. I set up an LLC in Maricopa county in AZ and it
was required to publish an ad in at least two local newspapers. I asked
repeatedly about doing an online ad, but they said it was a law so too bad.

~~~
davidblerner
Just saw this: "While there once was a historic purpose to such legislation,
47 states (including the two states our community most directly competes with,
California and Massachusetts) recognize that such a requirement is no longer
in the public’s interest."

~~~
_delirium
Is that actually true? The last person I know who formed an LLC in California
had to publish an announcement of his "doing business as" name in the local
paper.

~~~
davidblerner
not sure.... the more I hear, the less I believe it!

~~~
_delirium
Hmm, some googling turns up that the state of California doesn't require any
newspaper announcements for incorporating the LLC, but it delegates the "doing
business as" registration to the counties, many of which do require an
announcement. Can't seem to find any quick info on which do and which don't,
though.

